# Your Favorite Squirrel?



## Koopa K (Aug 27, 2016)

I'm expecting a lot of peeps with Marshal as their fave (Personally, I think he's waaaaay overrated, just saying), but I think Hazel's unibrow reigns supreme!


----------



## Mars Adept (Aug 28, 2016)

I don't know the full list, but I'm really fond of Pecan, Filbert, old Hazel/new Sally, and old Sally/Cally. I bet there are others too; squirrels are one of my favorite types of villagers.


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 28, 2016)

I really like Marshal but i'm gonna go w Static bc purple is cool ! ヽ( ⌒∇⌒ )ﾉ


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 28, 2016)

Marshal is pretty cute. I have a no rodent rule in my town. Ick!


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 28, 2016)

Hazel. Gotta love that cutie. <3


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Aug 28, 2016)

Poppy is so cute! ^u^


----------



## xara (Aug 28, 2016)

poppy & hazel..they're both so cute!

and static ain't half-bad either


----------



## AccfSally (Aug 28, 2016)

Sally, Static and Hazel

All squirrels really.


----------



## Melchoir (Aug 28, 2016)

I'm very fond of Mint and Pecan, but Static and Filbert are really cool as well. I actually really like the squirrel villagers in general.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Aug 28, 2016)

Agent S is my favorite squirrel, but I also like Static a lot.


----------



## OviRy8 (Aug 28, 2016)

inb4 mostly marshal

I'd have to say Static and Mint.


----------



## Altarium (Aug 28, 2016)

Poppy and Marshal. Cuties


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 28, 2016)

Pecan, Mint & Sally.


----------



## Milleram (Aug 28, 2016)

I like Marshal and Peanut.


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 28, 2016)

Marshal, but Poppy is pretty cute too. c:


----------



## Cascade (Aug 28, 2016)

Filbert is my favorite.


----------



## Aleigh (Aug 28, 2016)

I can't decide between Static and Agent S. They're both adorable lil muffins!!


----------



## Trip (Aug 28, 2016)

Static is my favorite.


----------



## Tracer (Aug 28, 2016)

I really like Nibbles & Poppy!


----------



## Licorice (Aug 28, 2016)

Nibbles because I am a sucker for villagers with buck teeth. I really like Hazel too because of her unibrow. Unconventional cute is the best.


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Aug 28, 2016)

Blaire! I thought she was o.k. looking. Then I got her in my town, and I absolutely love her! So cute and sweet.


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 31, 2016)

Nibbles is special to me, but probably Poppy, although that might change when the Callie squirrel is available.


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 31, 2016)

P O P P Y ! ! 

Poppy is my favourite by far! she's perfect c:


----------



## reririx (Sep 2, 2016)

1. Marshal because he's cute~
2. Hazel because her unibrow makes her adorably dorky


----------



## hamster (Sep 2, 2016)

peanut, she's adorable


----------



## HHoney (Sep 4, 2016)

A squirrel town would be so cute! Does anyone have a squirrel town?

I can't pick a favorite - they are all so wonderful!

Cally gets left out a lot - she was a starter in my first NewLeaf town. She'd be great in a natural forest town.


----------



## ashlif (Sep 4, 2016)

Favorite squirrels: 1. Marshal   2. Poppy and   3. Blaire. Poppy and Blaire have been in my town before, but Marshal has never been a villager in my town before.


----------



## Loveablegal (Sep 6, 2016)

Peanut because she is so cute in my opinion she is one of my faves and fave squirrel


----------



## Nizzy (Sep 6, 2016)

I love hazel, Marshall nibbles and filbert


----------



## Pinkbell (Sep 6, 2016)

Marshallll mallow deem cheeks ^-^


----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 6, 2016)

I have enough squirrels for a squirrel town(Sheldon,Sally,Marshal,Filbert,Static,Peanut,Nibbles,Hazel and Pecan)but they're sprinkled throughout my towns.Static is probably my favorite among them.I adopted him out of my cycling town only because the villager I wanted wouldn't move so I just settled for Static and he quickly became one of my favorites.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Sep 6, 2016)

Gotta be static for nostalgia reasons


----------



## N a t (Sep 6, 2016)

I hate to say it, but Marshal is my fave squirrel. No, I'm not following the trend. I just think he's cute and I like smugs. I like other squirrels like Blaire, Mint, Pecan...


----------



## Sholee (Sep 7, 2016)

Marshal is my favorite squirrel :]


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 7, 2016)

I love Hazel. Blaire is also a favorite.


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Sep 7, 2016)

Static and Marshal


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 8, 2016)

Marshal or Filbert. I know Marshal is probably a very unoriginal choice but I really do love him. When I first started playing I had absolutely zero interest in him and no really intention of ever trying to get him in my town.
Came on this forum asking for opinions and got to visit several dream addresses with him in....just ended up really loving that little bunch of pixels. He's so adorable and I really much prefer the plain looking villagers generally anyway. Also love his house, he's one of my best friends in the game now.

Filbert I love because of his cute little face. Some people find his eyes creepy but I've never seen him that way. His colouring is my favourite, not overly crazy about the pink shirt so I changed that straight away when I had him in my town. Plus he's a lazy, one of my favourite ever personalities.
Peanut is also very cute it being a pappy she kind of annoyed me quite wuickly, which was a shame as at the time she went really well with Filbert


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 8, 2016)

Pecan!


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Sep 8, 2016)

I have Marshal in my town (who I really like), but I also really like Blaire and Sally. Somehow I feel like I would look like Sally if I were an animal crossing character (except for the purple eyeshadow).


----------



## Mari-Golds (Nov 4, 2016)

Aaahh I can't choose!! Poppy, Mint, or Filbert,,,, (I dont even like squirrels that much because i got agent s and i didn't like her BUT SHE JUST WOULDNT MOVE)


----------



## Halloqueen (Nov 4, 2016)

It hadn't really occured to me, but squirrels are a villager species that I actually like quite a bit. I'm fond of Agent S because of her superhero design, Blaire because of nostalgia from the GameCube game, and Pecan and Static just because their designs are appealing. Peanut's design doesn't do much for me, but I had her in my original New Leaf town, so I have a soft spot for her too.

It's neck-and-neck between Pecan and Static, but I think Static edges it out just because purple is my favorite color and the yellow and green stripes really look nice on the purple fur.


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Nov 4, 2016)

Blaire!


----------



## mintmaple (Nov 4, 2016)

I would say, Mint is my favourite squirrel but she is also my favourite villager overall since Animal Crossing : Wild World! :3 I'm not entirely sure why, maybe it's because of her design and cute colour...but she is a snooty villager! ♥ This is just my opinion, but I think snooty villagers were more mean in the previous Animal Crossing games, before New Leaf.

I do really like Peanut (I think we're still besties on NL) and Pecan too. You are right, Marshal is pretty overrated but I love his sulky face and his smug personality! He's always been a dreamie of mine and I was absolutely thrilled when he moved to my town. Static is cool, he was always my friend's favourite on Wild World. Agent S is awesome...I wish she still lived in my other town, Macaroon ;-; Nibbles lives in my Animal Crossing (GCN) town, even though I don't go on there often it's so nice to talk to her! Poppy...well Poppy looks very adorable, but I've never had her before and I have a feeling she'll be added to my Dreamie wishlist at some point. She has a really sweet face, so does Filbert.

I'm excited for the new amiibo cards, bringing back villagers from the early Animal Crossing games. Ever since Nintendo uploaded the Animal Crossing Direct video for the new amiibo update, I've been quite fond of Sylvana, one of the squirrels. She's looks so cute :3 I'd love to see her in New Leaf!


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Nov 4, 2016)

tbh I don't like the squirrels. I like _real_ animals...not hamsters, squirrels, mice, etc.


----------



## sineadparade (Nov 5, 2016)

Peanut! I love her color scheme!


----------



## furbyq (Nov 5, 2016)

My favorite is Filbert! He was one of my villagers in the original Animal Crossing so I'm kind of attached to him.


----------



## DreamieMad (Nov 6, 2016)

Personally, I adore Marshall and Poppy, I don't know why, I just grew up with them in my Let's Go to The City and New Leaf towns alot I guess. :3


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Nov 6, 2016)

Marshalll because idk, despite him being 'basic', he's popular for a reason! So cute!


----------



## KingKyle (Nov 6, 2016)

I like Blaire


----------



## lars708 (Nov 6, 2016)

There are so many cool Squirrels, I love Peanut, Nibbles, Static, Poppy... The list goes on...


----------



## Celine (Nov 6, 2016)

I love Sally because I had her in my WW town and she was my favourite villager back then!


----------



## slimedrop (Nov 6, 2016)

hazel is my favorite villager OF ALL TIME. so, hazel. hazel is top squirrel.


----------



## Darumy (Nov 7, 2016)

I was...like obsessed with Filbert in WW as a kid LMAO LIKE I WROTE HIM...letters every day it was strange

And hey, Marshal is popular for a reason. He is quite cute.


----------



## hollowbunnie (Nov 7, 2016)

SQUIRRELS ARE MY FAVOURITE TYPE OF VILLAGER. having said that, I do have many favourites , number one is PECAN. followed closely by Blaire, Sally, Cally, and Poppy


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 7, 2016)

My favorite has been Nibbles since she was in my Wild World town. ♥


----------



## heihei (Nov 7, 2016)

Agent S, with Blaire following behind closely.


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 7, 2016)

I really love both Hazel and Nibbles


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 7, 2016)

Pecan is my most favorite <3


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 7, 2016)

Filbert! He's my favorite villager haha.


----------



## Rainbowkiwibird (Nov 8, 2016)

I've never had a squirrel on animal crossing, but Peanut looks cute :3


----------



## Schwarzkopf (Nov 8, 2016)

Peanut


----------



## Blixin (Nov 8, 2016)

I adore Marshall. I've had him twice and he's a dream to have.


----------



## Arlo (Nov 9, 2016)

Marshal and Peanut :3


----------



## itzafennecfox (Nov 10, 2016)

Static, he was one of my starters and I grew to really like him before he moved away


----------



## Momzilla (Nov 10, 2016)

Tasha!

We'll be able to get her with the new Amiibo cards soon!


----------



## Blythetastic (Nov 12, 2016)

Poppy! I don't know why but I just like her.


----------



## Cheren (Nov 14, 2016)

Hazel. Squirrel also happens to be my favorite species.


----------



## Lualdara (Nov 14, 2016)

I have Marshal in my town and he's lovely. I also love Poppy and Sylvana. 

Oh, and I have a soft spot for Pecan and Static, since they were in my first town ever (on Wild World). Squirrels are great.


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Nov 14, 2016)

I have always loved mint ever since she was one of my villagers in AC: Wild World! (I always thought from her design that she was a peppy or even normal villagers and was really surprised when I found out she was snooty after my first day or so of having her in my town!) I don't really know what I like about her, she has a nice design, I love the colouring, and I guess I seem to like villagers with food themed names haha! I also am quite fond of marshal (the marshmallow lol) and think his little grumpy face is adorable ^_^


----------



## BronzeElf (Nov 14, 2016)

Mint is definitely my favorite


----------



## Lovebat (Nov 15, 2016)

I personally LOVE Mint.


----------



## creamyy (Nov 15, 2016)

you know Marshal can be overrated but he's still going to be my fave. Him and Pecan. <3


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 15, 2016)

Yasss hazel is the best squirrel. I also like filbert


----------



## June34 (Nov 15, 2016)

jvgsjeff said:


> Agent S is my favorite squirrel, but I also like Static a lot.



Marshal of course


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 15, 2016)

peanut is best squirrel


----------



## supercataleena (Nov 15, 2016)

I 100% agree with your opinion. Marshall is super overrated and Hazel is the best!! She is the only and cutest squirrel villager I will have. Before Hazel I dreaded all and every squirrel like they were mice and ducks. But now I have a newfound appreciationnfor them. I love her design so much. She is like the sister I have always wanted!!


----------



## Rabirin (Nov 15, 2016)

Favourite squirrel is Marshal, but now that Tasha is in the game, I think she's going to become my ultimate favourite. I love love love her design, and I think she surpasses even Marshal for me. She looks so gothic and grumpy, and I just love that look. If i'm honest as much as I love Marshal, i'm looking to try other squirrels/smugs so he isn't my ultimate favourite anymore. Now that I think about it when I had both Static and Marshal in my town, I found myself preferring Static.


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 16, 2016)

I always liked how Static looked, but I've never had him. I love squirrel villagers for their big, bouncy tails...but there aren't any I'd want as permanent residents in my town. Maybe Caroline is my favorite squirrel, I always thought she was very cute.


----------



## AidanTheGreat (Nov 17, 2016)

Sally and Filbert are tied for number one for me. For the record I mean this Sally -- >


----------



## Zeldagurlfan1 (Nov 18, 2016)

Peanut <3


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Nov 18, 2016)

Poppy is my favorite squirrel!


----------



## Alyx (Nov 19, 2016)

Either Marshal, Pecan, or Filbert. They're all adorable.


----------



## Bluey (Nov 19, 2016)

I love Maple, she's adorable ^.^


----------

